# MY new S&W M&P .40...



## Brydawg (Mar 9, 2010)

For my 1st semi-auto handgun, I chose the S&W M&P .40. It feels good in my hands, it shoots fairly smooth and is very accurate. I've only put about 75 rounds down range, but am really impressed with the gun so far.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations, I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## Hiram25 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey Brydawg,

Good lookin weapon. I responded to your other post regarding the passive safety.


----------



## Brydawg (Mar 9, 2010)

Heres an updated photo of my 2 hand guns. I have a different M&P due to some jamming issues. It's a MUCH better gun in all aspects. The 1st one had to have been made on a Monday or a Friday.artyman:
Included is a pic of my GP 100 in .357.










Sally, my other half, really likes the .40. Shes a little tiny woman but she shoots that gun like it's a .22...


----------



## SeanB1986 (Mar 14, 2010)

I too own the M&P 40 and love it! Have fun


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I have one of those and it's my favorite weapon.:mrgreen:


----------



## bartonathlon (Jul 31, 2009)

Sally is hot!


----------



## Brydawg (Mar 9, 2010)

bartonathlon said:


> Sally is hot!


 Thanks,,, I think so too.........


----------



## Wake County Glockman (Jul 28, 2010)

_*I've had my M&P .40 since April of '07 sweet weapon I had a issue with magazines dropping it started last month but a call to S&W solved the problem they sent me a new and improved mag release at no charge. These guns are like Glocks guaranteed for life. *_


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I move mine. I got mine in 09. Only been able to put 200 rounds through it. I love it. I hope I don't have the mag problem on mine also


----------



## Bigpoppy (Oct 19, 2008)

I love mine also, I got the S&WM&P357Sig but I change out my barrel to the 40S&W from time to time. It shoots really smooth with the 40 barrel also. I shoot this platform equally well in either 357Sig or 40S&W.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Brydawg said:


> Heres an updated photo of my 2 hand guns. I have a different M&P due to some jamming issues. It's a MUCH better gun in all aspects. The 1st one had to have been made on a Monday or a Friday.artyman:
> Included is a pic of my GP 100 in .357.
> 
> 
> ...


----------

